

Ethical Code - sergiotapia
http://ethicalco.de/

======
sergiotapia
Agree with the overall message, but don't you think they're kind of
overreacting about profanity in Github repos?

What's worse is most of these are profanity filters. So what are they raging
against specifically again? I've never seen a single high-profile project
being sexist or racist - so enlighten me (really! I'd love to see one!)

[https://github.com/search?l=java&p=1&q=faggot&ref=searchresu...](https://github.com/search?l=java&p=1&q=faggot&ref=searchresults&type=Code)

[https://github.com/search?l=python&p=1&q=nigger&ref=searchre...](https://github.com/search?l=python&p=1&q=nigger&ref=searchresults&type=Code)

------
a_bonobo
Discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7411307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7411307)

